# Posti tranquilli a Roma ... ?



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

....ma...alberghi a ore a Roma...possibilmente Roma ovest o nord e tendenzialmente verso il raccordo, decenti e senza spendere molto?


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....ma...alberghi a ore a Roma...possibilmente Roma ovest o nord e tendenzialmente verso il raccordo, decenti e senza spendere molto?



adesso arriva Oscuro e ti risponde lui


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....ma...alberghi a ore a Roma...possibilmente Roma ovest o nord e tendenzialmente verso il raccordo, decenti e senza spendere molto?



cerca su internet... cmq in zona roma nord se ne vedono un paio dal raccordo....


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> adesso arriva Oscuro e ti risponde lui


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....ma...alberghi a ore a Roma...possibilmente Roma ovest o nord e tendenzialmente verso il raccordo, decenti e senza spendere molto?


Se ti interessa ho la mappa dei parcheggi tranquilli di tutta Italia


----------



## geko (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se ti interessa ho la mappa dei parcheggi tranquilli di tutta Italia


Me la passi in formato .tcx così la carico sul garmin?


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....ma...alberghi a ore a Roma...possibilmente Roma ovest o nord e tendenzialmente verso il raccordo, decenti e senza spendere molto?


Hai problemi di insonnia?


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Me la passi in formato .tcx così la carico sul garmin?


Vedrò cosa posso fare


----------



## tesla (21 Maggio 2012)

fra poco inizieremo anche a consigliare perizomi, preservativi


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

bè sai tesla....potremmo iniziare a farci pagare i consigli! hai visto mai creiamo un business :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> fra poco inizieremo anche a consigliare perizomi, preservativi


Pure sex toys. Anzi, propongo una sezione apposta per recensirli. Mettiamo pure le stelline.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> fra poco inizieremo anche a consigliare *perizomi*, preservativi


Io consiglio sempre quello di piume, va con tutte le stagioni ed è indicato in tutte le occasioni, basta scegliere le piume in modo corretto. Ad esempio per tutti i giorni vanno bene quelle d'oca che si rovinano poco lavandole, per una cena formale consiglierei il fagiano o il gallo cedrone, specie se sono presenti cariche militari, per una soireè il pavone, per un dopocena informale lo struzzo, ça va sans dire.


----------



## ballerino (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....ma...alberghi a ore a Roma...possibilmente Roma ovest o nord e tendenzialmente verso il raccordo, decenti e senza spendere molto?


Hotel Palacavicchi,  Via di Ciampino 70
è tranquillo! qualità - prezzo ottima - parcheggio custodito
stazione trenino x stazione centrale roma 20 minuti


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

*Grazie*



ballerino ha detto:


> Hotel Palacavicchi,  Via di Ciampino 70
> è tranquillo! qualità - prezzo ottima - parcheggio custodito
> stazione trenino x stazione centrale roma 20 minuti


Finalmente uno che consiglia....non sarà roma nord-ovest, ma almeno è un inizio....gli altri intasano solo i post....che sfizio ci sarà?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Hotel Palacavicchi, Via di Ciampino 70
> è tranquillo! qualità - prezzo ottima - parcheggio custodito
> stazione trenino x stazione centrale roma 20 minuti


ecchellallà, magari una foto delle stanze la prossima volta...


----------



## ballerino (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecchellallà, magari una foto delle stanze la prossima volta...


penso che basta cercare  il sito x le foto.


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Finalmente uno che consiglia....non sarà roma nord-ovest, ma almeno è un inizio....gli altri intasano solo i post....che sfizio ci sarà?


In effetti il thread meritava un po' più di serietà. Scusa se te lo abbiamo intasato con le nostre facezie.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti il thread meritava un po' più di serietà. Scusa se te lo abbiamo intasato con le nostre facezie.


Mi hai preceduto di un attimo....


----------



## Missix (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Finalmente uno che consiglia....non sarà roma nord-ovest, ma almeno è un inizio....gli altri intasano solo i post....che sfizio ci sarà?



Prendi, entri, meni, fai finta di essere la portiera....


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

*eh?*



Missix ha detto:


> Prendi, entri, meni, fai finta di essere la portiera....


????


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> In effetti il thread meritava un po' più di serietà. Scusa se te lo abbiamo intasato con le nostre facezie.


no, tranquillo, basta non andare off topic.......se no passiamo le giornate a leggere come altra gente perde il tempo....io mi devo fare una "sveltina"....hai presente?


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, tranquillo, basta non andare off topic.......se no passiamo le giornate a leggere come altra gente perde il tempo....io mi devo fare una "sveltina"....hai presente?




hahahahahahaha ti adoro!!!!!! sei fantastico!!!!!


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, tranquillo, basta non andare off topic.......se no passiamo le giornate a leggere come altra gente perde il tempo....io mi devo fare una "sveltina"....hai presente?


Già non mi piaceva il 3D, ora non mi piace il tuo linguaggio.
Per cui se vai p...e, ti portano loro in albergo!


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Già non mi piaceva il 3D, ora non mi piace il tuo linguaggio.
> Per cui se vai p...e, ti portano loro in albergo!


ma dai, è simpaticissimo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Finalmente uno che consiglia....non sarà roma nord-ovest, ma almeno è un inizio....gli altri intasano solo i post....che sfizio ci sarà?


Hai ragione, scusa. A Roma mi dispiace non posso esserti di aiuto, ma qui... se capiti... vai al Maxim, e dì pure che ti manda Lothy.


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pure sex toys. Anzi, propongo una sezione apposta per recensirli. Mettiamo pure le stelline.


 e a chi la intestiamo la P.I.?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....ma...alberghi a ore a Roma...possibilmente Roma ovest o nord e tendenzialmente verso il raccordo, decenti e senza spendere molto?


Senza chiedere ne scusa ne altro, da parte mia ti becchi un bel vaffanculo! poi se l'informazione non è per quello che penso ritiro tutto eh!


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2012)

*Allora*

Allora fra l'uscita nomentana e uscita salaria del G.R.A....quindi corsia esterna...dopo l'uscita roma -firenze c'è l'uscita Bel poggio...200metri a sinistra c'è l'albergo che fa per te,è visibile dallo stesso g.r.a.....due schiaffi cor pisello e te ne torni a casa.....!Se poi la tua lei e tipo da posto carattersitico .....esci su via salaria dopo settebagni c'è il parco della marcigliana.....e lì di notte volano cazzi spellati a iosa.......!!Io ti consiglierei la marcigliana....fai attenzione che ogni tanto spunta qualche guardone....magari ti ingroppi pure lui......!!!Ciao e fammi sapere!!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai ragione, scusa. A Roma mi dispiace non posso esserti di aiuto, ma qui... se capiti... vai al Maxim, e dì pure che ti manda Lothy.


ahaha..ok ma non lasciate conti ragazzi.......e se vanno a MI al Motel Tirapoco...consigliato da Tebe


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2012)

*Mi raccomando*

Uscita bel poggio...c'è anche il billionare!!!:up:


----------



## erStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uscita bel poggio...c'è anche il billionare!!!:up:


Io farei na' bella retata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Indeciso (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, tranquillo, basta non andare off topic.......se no passiamo le giornate a leggere come altra gente perde il tempo....io mi devo fare una "sveltina"....hai presente?


Ma sveltina "veloce" o "sveltina" lenta? :rotfl:Ma dai, fuori dal casello.....e poi via di nuovo ai 140 in autostrada verso casa


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Che poi se chiama billions....ci divertiamo a cambiargli il nome...posto fico?Retata? per due schiaffi cor pisello?Allora io stavo a rebibbia con l'ergastolo....!!!


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che poi se chiama billions....ci divertiamo a cambiargli il nome...posto fico?Retata? per due schiaffi cor pisello?Allora io stavo a rebibbia con l'ergastolo....!!!


Vabbe' era pe' fa' fa' ar non registrato un "flop"...

"Ma dai ciccio e sbrigate co' st'arzabandiera da stamatina...n'artro po' e me chiude er lattaio!"

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

*Ottimo!*



oscuro ha detto:


> Allora fra l'uscita nomentana e uscita salaria del G.R.A....quindi corsia esterna...dopo l'uscita roma -firenze c'è l'uscita Bel poggio...200metri a sinistra c'è l'albergo che fa per te,è visibile dallo stesso g.r.a.....due schiaffi cor pisello e te ne torni a casa.....!Se poi la tua lei e tipo da posto carattersitico .....esci su via salaria dopo settebagni c'è il parco della marcigliana.....e lì di notte volano cazzi spellati a iosa.......!!Io ti consiglierei la marcigliana....fai attenzione che ogni tanto spunta qualche guardone....magari ti ingroppi pure lui......!!!Ciao e fammi sapere!!


ottimo! prezzi?


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2012)

*ehee*

Prezzi? non saprei....!!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

ce ne sta pure uno all'uscita castel giubileo...hotel garden mi pare si chiami...però non è molto economico
altrimenti hotel boomerang uscita aurelia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prezzi? non saprei....!!


Maestro, la prego... non si faccia trovare così impreparato...:rofl:


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maestro, la prego... non si faccia trovare così impreparato...:rofl:


E' tutto chiacchiere e distintivo!

ahahahahahaah


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2012)

*No*

Non è questione di preparazione...io son tipo da FRATTA e nel quadrante nord ho una grande preparazione....!!Anche su via salaria dietro la motorizazione c'è l'argine o dietro l'aeroporto dell'urbe....!Vabbè...ma voi che ne capite di fratte.....!!io ho i soldi sukatemelo!!!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di preparazione...io son tipo da FRATTA e nel quadrante nord ho una grande preparazione....!!*Anche su via salaria dietro la motorizazione c'è l'argine o dietro l'aeroporto dell'urbe*....!Vabbè...ma voi che ne capite di fratte.....!!io ho i soldi sukatemelo!!!


pure a Val Melaina dietro al mercato.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2012)

*Simò*

Non più...stanno a fa i lavori per la metro.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure a Val Melaina dietro al mercato.....



Ciao Simy...magari scrivo grande cavolata...ma sai qua'da noi i colli,che avrai visto all'orrizonte quando sei venuta ,servono all'uopo,sono frequentatissimi da coppie ufficiali e non....ma li avete anche voi no??che bisogno c'e della Salaria...etc??????


----------



## exStermy (21 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di preparazione...io son tipo da FRATTA e nel quadrante nord ho una grande preparazione....!!Anche su via salaria dietro la motorizazione c'è l'argine o dietro l'aeroporto dell'urbe....!Vabbè...ma voi che ne capite di fratte.....!!io ho i soldi sukatemelo!!!


t'hanno sgamato...stai in campana...

ahahahahahahahah

(la 1)

http://www.magnaromagna.it/cartoline/stranezze/


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Hotel Palacavicchi,  Via di Ciampino 70
> è tranquillo! qualità - prezzo ottima - parcheggio custodito
> stazione trenino x stazione centrale roma 20 minuti


Minchia.
Non eri il vergine di ferro super moralista morte ai traditori?
Gli consigli pure l'albergo?
A ma...è un turista....
A ok.
Non avevo capito...


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non più...stanno a fa i lavori per la metro.....!!:rotfl:



non al vecchio mercato...al nuovo quello coperto...c'è un angolino dove riesci ad infilarti con la macchina....


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Simy...magari scrivo grande cavolata...ma sai qua'da noi i colli,che avrai visto all'orrizonte quando sei venuta ,servono all'uopo,sono frequentatissimi da coppie ufficiali e non....ma li avete anche voi no??che bisogno c'e della Salaria...etc??????


ci stanno angolini appartati ovunque! se sei del posto li conosci! mica ti devi fermare in mezzo alla strada


----------



## oscuro (21 Maggio 2012)

*Si*

Si giusto....pure sotto al ponte delle valli......allora!!


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si giusto....pure sotto al ponte delle valli......allora!!


sotto al ponte delle valli non ci sono mai stata,.... mi mette l'ansia...però si toricamente pure li


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no, tranquillo, basta non andare off topic.......se no passiamo le giornate a leggere come altra gente perde il tempo....io mi devo fare una "sveltina"....hai presente?


Tutto qui?
Paghi 50 euro (come minimo credo), per una sveltina? 
Almeno una gran scopata scusa...:condom:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto qui?
> Paghi 50 euro (come minimo credo), per una sveltina?
> Almeno una gran scopata scusa...:condom:



Ma uno che cerca disperatamente un posto dove si paga poco, secondo te riesce a pensare ad una grande scopata? ( mi viene in mente la pubblicità del grande pennello)


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma uno che cerca disperatamente un posto dove si paga poco, secondo te riesce a pensare ad una grande scopata? ( mi viene in mente la pubblicità del grande pennello)


Beh l'hotel che ha consigliato ballerino non mi sembra tanto economico..:condom:

E poi che ne so io?:carneval:


----------



## Missix (21 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto qui?
> Paghi 50 euro (come minimo credo), per una sveltina?
> Almeno una gran scopata scusa...:condom:


Si fosse capito chi ci deve portare, la moglie, l'amante, una zoccola, il nonno, non si sa, tutto è nel mistero della prima domanda


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Si fosse capito chi ci deve portare, la moglie, l'amante, una zoccola, il nonno, non si sa, tutto è nel mistero della prima domanda


eh guarda, non si capisce proprio.............ci devo andare a fare il riposino pomeridiano!

Il problema dei costi è che spero di andarci anche un paio di volte a settimana....e facendo due conti potrebbe convenire affittare un monolocale o cose del genere.........ma poi ste cose non si sa mai quanto durano...........


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh guarda, non si capisce proprio.............ci devo andare a fare il riposino pomeridiano!
> 
> Il problema dei costi è che spero di andarci anche un paio di volte a settimana....e facendo due conti potrebbe convenire affittare un monolocale o cose del genere.........ma poi ste cose non si sa mai quanto durano...........



azz....ma come fate??scusa se mi permetto..2 volte alla settimana???e il lavoro?????sentite gia'il ponentino??


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> azz....ma come fate??scusa se mi permetto..2 volte alla settimana???e il lavoro?????sentite gia'il ponentino??


il lavoro ci aiuta.....poi si tratterebbe di 2 volte da 1 oretta....1 oretta e mezza....ci dobbiamo ancora organizzare ma ne abbiamo mezzo parlato....


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Si fosse capito chi ci deve portare, la moglie, l'amante, una zoccola, il nonno, non si sa, tutto è nel mistero della prima domanda


 Andando ad esclusione direi la seconda o la terza. 



Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh guarda, non si capisce proprio.............ci devo andare a fare il riposino pomeridiano!
> 
> Il problema dei costi è che spero di andarci anche un paio di volte a settimana....e facendo due conti potrebbe convenire affittare un monolocale o cose del genere.........ma poi ste cose non si sa mai quanto durano...........


2 volte a settimana; 8 volte in un mese * 50€ alla volta (* 40€)=400€ (=320€) 


Ma rispolverare la vecchia auto con i giornali no?
Per 8 sveltine, mi sembra più che sufficiente...:condom:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Maggio 2012)

*Minchia!!*

Ehm suggerimento fu!! non scordiamoci di consumare la colazione! ( bhe credo che ci sia no? ) e voi perdere la colazione altrimenti!! aòò ma che scherziamo!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Andando ad esclusione direi la seconda o la terza.
> 
> 
> 2 volte a settimana; 8 volte in un mese * 50€ alla volta (* 40€)=400€ (=320€)
> ...



miao..da felino a felino....

saro'arido e io ..,ma sembra di avere quasi un'altra moglie..che palle 2 volte alla settimana..non e'piu'amante..dico bene Eli?????'in queste cose e 'anche bello dirsi..la prossima?e chi lo sa'???10gg...14??22??quando viene viene..ma programmare......


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> miao..da felino a felino....
> 
> saro'arido e io ..,ma sembra di avere quasi un'altra moglie..che palle 2 volte alla settimana..non e'piu'amante..dico bene Eli?????'in queste cose e 'anche bello dirsi..la prossima?e chi lo sa'???10gg...14??22??quando viene viene..ma programmare......


 Dici bene stavolta!
Blavo!
Ma poi dico...400 € per 8 sveltine...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

ma infatti poi 2 volte a settimana forse è ottimistico....anche se di solito riusciamo a vederci circa 2 volte a settimana ma sempre per un'oretta....quindi o è colazione, o aperitivo, o spomiciacchiata in un parcheggio.....che tristezza la condizione di amanti!


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....ma...alberghi a ore a Roma...possibilmente Roma ovest o nord e tendenzialmente verso il raccordo, decenti e senza spendere molto?


usare google pare brutto o sei solo semplicemente impedito?
scusa per l'off topic eh, ma ancora non ci si è abituati del tutto alla funzione PROLOCO ON


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici bene stavolta!
> Blavo!
> Ma poi dico...400 € per 8 sveltine...


ma Lothar dice sempre bene:carneval:...poi sapere ga da prima che sara'dalle......alle.....
gli €....sai se uno li ha in piu'....


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> e a chi la intestiamo la P.I.?


minchia che ignoranza...che è mo' la P.I.?


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> minchia che ignoranza...che è mo' la P.I.?


la partita iva, credo!


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> la partita iva, credo!


ah ok. grazie quinty...
PS: ri-registrati!!!


----------



## Missix (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh guarda, non si capisce proprio.............ci devo andare a fare il riposino pomeridiano!
> 
> Il problema dei costi è che spero di andarci anche un paio di volte a settimana....e facendo due conti potrebbe convenire affittare un monolocale o cose del genere.........ma poi ste cose non si sa mai quanto durano...........



Se entravi dicendo "CIAO(ottima base), sono pisello pazzo ed entro in un forum di tradimenti perchè blablabla" ti avrei capito meglio e forse ti saresti risparmiato alcune rispostacce.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Se entravi dicendo "CIAO(ottima base), sono pisello pazzo ed entro in un forum di tradimenti perchè blablabla" ti avrei capito meglio e forse ti saresti risparmiato alcune rispostacce.


ciao e scusami, la prossima volta che scriverò su questo forum chiederò ricette di cucina......hahahahahhahahhahahaha


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> usare google pare brutto o sei solo semplicemente impedito?
> scusa per l'off topic eh, ma ancora non ci si è abituati del tutto alla funzione PROLOCO ON


e certo perchè su google ci scrivono se un hotel è traditori friendly o se ti guardano storto se chiedi la stanza per due ore......


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao e scusami, la prossima volta che scriverò su questo forum chiederò ricette di cucina......hahahahahhahahhahahaha


hai letto da qualche parte che qui si dispensano informazioni tipo ENIT?


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e certo perchè su google ci scrivono se un hotel è traditori friendly o se ti guardano storto se chiedi la stanza per due ore......


ovvio.... basta che scrivi alberghi a ore (=motel) roma e ti esce tutto, foto, prezzi e mappe comprese...aggiornati


----------



## Missix (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao e scusami, la prossima volta che scriverò su questo forum chiederò ricette di cucina......hahahahahhahahhahahaha



Nono, continua a farti prendere per il culo invece che cosi vai meglio. Buon pisolino


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Nono, continua a farti prendere per il culo invece che cosi vai meglio. Buon pisolino


hai dimenticato una t


----------



## Missix (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> hai dimenticato una t


No non era pistolino!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> hai letto da qualche parte che qui si dispensano informazioni tipo ENIT?


ma non avere queste crisi di insicurezza, se non hai informazioni utili da condividere basta non rispondere.....eh?


----------



## Missix (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma non avere queste crisi di insicurezza, se non hai informazioni utili da condividere basta non rispondere.....eh?


Rapido, tirchio e pure scontroso, certo che lei ha avuto un culo....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma infatti poi 2 volte a settimana forse è ottimistico....anche se di solito riusciamo a vederci circa 2 volte a settimana ma sempre per un'oretta....quindi o è colazione, o aperitivo, o spomiciacchiata in un parcheggio.....che tristezza la condizione di amanti!


digiti motel Roma e ti si aprirà un mondo..


----------



## tesla (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io consiglio sempre quello di piume, va con tutte le stagioni ed è indicato in tutte le occasioni, basta scegliere le piume in modo corretto. Ad esempio per tutti i giorni vanno bene quelle d'oca che si rovinano poco lavandole, per una cena formale consiglierei il fagiano o il gallo cedrone, specie se sono presenti cariche militari, per una soireè il pavone, per un dopocena informale lo struzzo, ça va sans dire.


mi sento di consigliarne uno imbottito in piuma d'oca visti gli urti che si rischiano da tergo.
il cornuto dovrebbe sempre averne uno a portata di mano per amortizzare


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> digiti motel Roma e ti si aprirà un mondo..


si vabbè, ma nessuno ha esperienza diretta? tutti chiacchierono questi traditori? boh.................


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Rapido, tirchio e pure scontroso, certo che lei ha avuto un culo....


Si vede che questo passava il convento, povera stella


----------



## tesla (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si vabbè, ma nessuno ha esperienza diretta? tutti chiacchierono questi traditori? boh.................



ma perchè limitarsi solo ai traditori, magari anche i traditi hanno scoperto il coniuge in un motel e te lo possono recensire... bella hall, personale discreto, mini-bar fornito, cose così...boh


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si vabbè, ma nessuno ha esperienza diretta? tutti chiacchierono questi traditori? boh.................


Penso che se non ti rispondono è anche normale. Non è che si sbandierano certe cose e tu forse chiedi troppo.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma non avere queste crisi di insicurezza, se non hai informazioni utili da condividere basta non rispondere.....eh?


insicurezza io? ahahahahah
ma va cagher..se ti servisse qualche informazione a milano POTREI (ma non lo farei perchè già dal primo post ho deciso che mi stai sul cazzo) anche dartene con tutte le descrizioni, ma non essendo un forum dispensatore di informazioni ma di discussioni su un tema, tranquillamente ti mando a cagare....


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> digiti motel Roma e ti si aprirà un mondo..


no. è troppo complicato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> insicurezza io? ahahahahah
> ma va cagher..se ti servisse qualche informazione a milano POTREI (ma non lo farei perchè già dal primo post ho deciso che mi stai sul cazzo) anche dartene con tutte le descrizioni, ma non essendo un forum dispensatore di informazioni ma di discussioni su un tema, tranquillamente ti mando a cagare....


Anche tu sei scontroso però. Spero non tirchio almeno


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anche tu sei scontroso però. Spero non tirchio almeno


dipende da chi ho di fronte....tirchio proprio no...tutto ma non tirchio...


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> dipende da chi ho di fronte....tirchio proprio no...tutto ma non tirchio...


Praticamente bisogna vedere se ne vale la pena? :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Praticamente bisogna vedere se ne vale la pena? :mrgreen:


un minimo


----------



## JON (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> un minimo


Aspè...basta che respira? :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> un minimo


ripeto.....basta non rispondere.....se ti sto sulle balle smetti di leggere....o a Milano non c'è altro da fare che starsene su google e imparare a usarlo bene? hahahahahhahahaha


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ripeto.....basta non rispondere.....se ti sto sulle balle smetti di leggere....o a Milano non c'è altro da fare che starsene su google e imparare a usarlo bene? hahahahahhahahaha



io ti ho detto che sei simpaticissimo e non mi hai cagata di striscio 



mi spiace ma non sono di Roma quindi non posso esserti utile


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> io ti ho detto che sei simpaticissimo e non mi hai cagata di striscio
> 
> 
> 
> mi spiace ma non sono di Roma quindi non posso esserti utile


hai ragione, scusami, ma le risate di altri post mi hanno distratto! buona serata a te e grazie per averci messo la buona volontà! ;-)


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> io ti ho detto che sei simpaticissimo e non mi hai cagata di striscio


E' perchè non ha tempo, deve fare la sveltina! Scansati, fatti più in là che gli impalli il thread!


----------



## Missix (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ripeto.....basta non rispondere.....se ti sto sulle balle smetti di leggere....o a Milano non c'è altro da fare che starsene su google e imparare a usarlo bene? hahahahahhahahaha


Ma guarda che puoi farcela anche tu G O O G L E, una lettera alla volta, senza fretta eh, poi il tempo lo recuperi con la sveltina in motel.


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ripeto.....basta non rispondere.....se ti sto sulle balle smetti di leggere....o a Milano non c'è altro da fare che starsene su google e imparare a usarlo bene? hahahahahhahahaha


a milano ci serve solo poco, anzi pochissimo tempo per imparare ad usare e utilizzare google...se non sei in grado l'è minga culpa mia ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> io ti ho detto che sei simpaticissimo e non mi hai cagata di striscio
> 
> 
> 
> mi spiace ma non sono di Roma quindi non posso esserti utile


perchè mi pare ovvio sia una provocazione e uqindi è più interessato a chi (divertendosi) polemizza con lui/lei


----------



## @lex (21 Maggio 2012)

toh...5 secondi ho impiegato...
http://www.romaexplorer.it/roma/hotel_roma/albergo_ore_roma.htm
e poi si incazzano se li chiami idioti ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2012)

scusa...te li abbiamo detti alcuni motel! non è che conosciamo i motel di tutta Roma....

cmq meno di 60/70 euro non ci sono....

se cerchi motel a Roma su google ne vengono fuori una marea anche divisi per zone

il motel garden a castel giubileo è molto carino ma ti stacca la testa! costa una cifra.....

sennò la buona e vecchia macchina mi pare la soluzione migliore e soprattutto la più economica!....oscuro ed io ti abbiamo dato pure un paio di dritte su qualche posto dove andare....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> digiti motel Roma e ti si aprirà un mondo..


Ma poi ti cade in testa questo mondo o no?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si vabbè, ma nessuno ha esperienza diretta? tutti chiacchierono questi traditori? boh.................


Ma finchè stiam qui a chiacchierare non stiamo a tradire no!
Pisolino!!


----------



## tesla (21 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ripeto.....basta non rispondere.....se ti sto sulle balle smetti di leggere....o a Milano non c'è altro da fare che starsene su google e imparare a usarlo bene? hahahahahhahahaha


oh no, un altro che finisce i post con la risata, ce ne sono già due.
al terzo va in crash il server


----------



## Ultimo (22 Maggio 2012)

Dodici pagine di discussione! staminkia come tira il motel!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2012)

*Mamma*

Ho 40 anni e mi sento vecchio...mio dio che due coioni....e dove stà,e quanto costa,....roma è piena di ville e di parchi....oservatori,parcheggi....ma chi ti devi inculare la regina elisabetta ????Ma dai....ti fermi su una piazzola....scendi dalla macchina,la metti a pecora sul sedile del passeggero e hai fatto....mio dio....e cazzo!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e mi sento vecchio...mio dio che due coioni....e dove stà,e quanto costa,....roma è piena di ville e di parchi....oservatori,parcheggi....ma chi ti devi inculare la regina elisabetta ????Ma dai....ti fermi su una piazzola....scendi dalla macchina,la metti a pecora sul sedile del passeggero e hai fatto....mio dio....e cazzo!!!


e ce voleva tanto :mrgreen:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Conosco solo casa di Simy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Conosco solo casa di Simy. :mrgreen:


:thinking:

perchè io non me lo ricordo


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

E pare proprio di si.....mamma mia sti giovani di oggi....che due coioni...!!Che poi il contatto con la natura è n'altra cosa,magari ti giardi pure le macchine che sfrecciano sulla strada,alzi lo sguardo verso il cielo e rimani ammaliato dalla forma delle nuvole....il tutto mentre lei sta a pecora, anche romantica na cosa del genere no?


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E pare proprio di si.....mamma mia sti giovani di oggi....che due coioni...!!Che poi il contatto con la natura è n'altra cosa,magari ti giardi pure le macchine che sfrecciano sulla strada,alzi lo sguardo verso il cielo e rimani ammaliato dalla forma delle nuvole....il tutto mentre lei sta a pecora, anche romantica na cosa del genere no?


:good:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2012)

*Gas*

Ma si dai anche l'eccitazione dell'esser visti........!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E pare proprio di si.....mamma mia sti giovani di oggi....che due coioni...!!Che poi il contatto con la natura è n'altra cosa,magari ti giardi pure le macchine che sfrecciano sulla strada,alzi lo sguardo verso il cielo e rimani ammaliato dalla forma delle nuvole....il tutto mentre lei sta a pecora, anche romantica na cosa del genere no?


già! ma che ne sanno....di campo di grano! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (22 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinking:
> 
> perchè io non me lo ricordo


Per via di quella sigaretta simpatica che ti ho offerto... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Per via di quella sigaretta simpatica che ti ho offerto... :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Maggio 2012)

Ma no.....lei non è tipo da macchina....è sposata e ha il terrore di farsi beccare...già per corteggiarla è stata infinita.....da me potrebbe venire....solo che io sto fuori Roma e lei non ha mai tanto tempo....una volta aveva 3 ore libere......incidente sul raccordo ed è stata con me 30 minuti.......ma di solito riesce a sparire poco....un'ora o due al massimo....devo andare io verso casa sua perchè ho più tempo.....


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e mi sento vecchio...mio dio che due coioni....e dove stà,e quanto costa,....roma è piena di ville e di parchi....oservatori,parcheggi....ma chi ti devi inculare la regina elisabetta ????Ma dai....ti fermi su una piazzola....scendi dalla macchina,la metti a pecora sul sedile del passeggero e hai fatto....mio dio....e cazzo!!!


Tu ce scherzi, ma da pischello bei tempi quando si riusciva a portare una ai campetti della caffarella 

Adesso invece rischi lo stupro di gruppo.....


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma no.....lei non è tipo da macchina....è sposata e ha il terrore di farsi beccare...già per corteggiarla è stata infinita.....da me potrebbe venire....solo che io sto fuori Roma e lei non ha mai tanto tempo....una volta aveva 3 ore libere......incidente sul raccordo ed è stata con me 30 minuti.......ma di solito riesce a sparire poco....un'ora o due al massimo....devo andare io verso casa sua perchè ho più tempo.....


ma lo sa che in motel le chiedono i documenti???


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2012)

*Tuburao*

No...io non scherzo mica....!!con la mia moto da cross.....conosco i posti più loschi di roma e dintorni....poi ho continuato con la macchina.....!Dai la trombata in macchina ha il suo fascino...ancor di più con il guardone che si spippetta!!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...io non scherzo mica....!!con la mia moto da cross.....conosco i posti più loschi di roma e dintorni....poi ho continuato con la macchina.....!Dai la trombata in macchina ha il suo fascino...ancor di più con il guardone che si spippetta!!!!



Oscò...va bene tutto...ma il guardone no!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2012)

*Simò*

Vabbbè...dai sò gusti....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma lo sa che in motel le chiedono i documenti???


.....ma appunto mi serve un posto già collaudato e traditori friendly.....che gli metti in mano due spicci e si girano......


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .....ma appunto mi serve un posto già collaudato e traditori friendly.....che gli metti in mano due spicci e si girano......


si vabbè.... non ci sono!
trovate un posto tranquillo in macchina!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2012)

*Ao*

Si gli metti in mano du spicci si girano e te se inculano.....!!Ma con du spicci è difficile che si girano come vuoi tu...!Stammi a sentire vai alla marcigliana...do stà il laghetto....e gli tiri fori na bella trota....vedi che va tutto liscio....!!!


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...io non scherzo mica....!!con la mia moto da cross.....conosco i posti più loschi di roma e dintorni....poi ho continuato con la macchina.....!Dai la trombata in macchina ha il suo fascino...ancor di più con il guardone che si spippetta!!!!


madonna cosa mi hai fatto ricordare...
Una delle pochissime volte che ho trombato in macchina...ad un certo punto...nel pieno dell'enfasi...giro lo sguardo e...dal finestrino il  guardone pippaiolo.
Mi è venuto un colpo.
E il tipo con cui ero -dai Tebe tranquilla...fai finta di niente-
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ho dato uno sclero che il tipo e il guardone se lo ricordano ancora adesso credo.
Il tipo perchè gli ho tirato una testata dicendo -Fai finta di niente? Ma sei cretino?-
E il guardone perchè quando sono scesa dalla macchina incazzata come una jena e praticamente nuda, lui aveva i pantaloni completamente giù ed è inciampato e boffonchiava -Non picchiatemi.-

-Ma che ti picchio, coglione! Però adesso ti cazzio! Mi sono spaventata a morte!dillo prima che vuoi guardare no?-


Da quella volta mai più fatto in macchina.
E ancora oggi. Piuttosto rinuncio.
Non dimenticherò mai quegli occhietti goduriosi da furetto attaccati al finestrino.
E nemmeno lui steso in terra con pantaloni e mutande giù.



Sono rimasta traumatizzata.


----------



## Simy (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna cosa mi hai fatto ricordare...
> Una delle pochissime volte che ho trombato in macchina...ad un certo punto...nel pieno dell'enfasi...giro lo sguardo e...dal finestrino il guardone pippaiolo.
> Mi è venuto un colpo.
> E il tipo con cui ero -dai Tebe tranquilla...fai finta di niente-
> ...


m'è capitato pure a me...una cosa bruttissima! ma quello è scappato..non sono riuscita a tirargli una criccata in faccia!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna cosa mi hai fatto ricordare...
> Una delle pochissime volte che ho trombato in macchina...ad un certo punto...nel pieno dell'enfasi...giro lo sguardo e...dal finestrino il  guardone pippaiolo.
> Mi è venuto un colpo.
> E il tipo con cui ero -dai Tebe tranquilla...fai finta di niente-
> ...


AHAHAHAHAahahahahaha
A me successe con i carabinieri....ahahahaah
e lei era sopra di me....
e io dissi...
State guardando filmeto polno? E ridevo...

Lei robe che mi uccida...


----------



## gas (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna cosa mi hai fatto ricordare...
> Una delle pochissime volte che ho trombato in macchina...ad un certo punto...nel pieno dell'enfasi...giro lo sguardo e...dal finestrino il guardone pippaiolo.
> Mi è venuto un colpo.
> E il tipo con cui ero -dai Tebe tranquilla...fai finta di niente-
> ...


Ho vissuto un'esperienza simile alla tua.
In macchina, i vetri semi appannati.
Lei ad un tratto urla, c'è uno che ci guarda. Eravamo praticamente nudi.
Il tempo di tirarmi su i pantaloni mentre quell'altro scappava, mettere in moto la macchina per inseguirlo e raggiungerlo.
Una volta raggiunto 2 BEI SCHIAFFONI BEN DATI.

Ma da quella volta, solo più hotel.....


----------



## Tubarao (22 Maggio 2012)

A me e a un gruppo di miei amici invece è capitato di traumatizzare una coppia.

Era un periodo che stavo in fissa col softair (passata subito perchè alzarsi alle 5 del mattino la domenica era troppo traumatico) e il campo autorizzato sui cui ci ritrovavamo era nei boschi vicino Bracciano a nord di Roma.

Siccome le cose quando le fai le devi fare bene, e io giocavo da cecchino, ero abbigliato di tutto punto: mimetica, mimetizzazione sulla testa, trucco mimetico sulla faccia, fucilone PSG1 da cecchino che anche se è finto quando lo vedi sembra vero.

Ora immaginatevi stà coppia in macchina che ad un certo punto dalle frasche si vede sbucare una decina di tipi agghindati a stà maniera 

Lui la prima cosa che fece alzò le mani: M'arrendo 

Ecco, più o meno io apparivo così:


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho 40 anni e mi sento vecchio...mio dio che due coioni....e dove stà,e quanto costa,....roma è piena di ville e di parchi....oservatori,parcheggi....ma chi ti devi inculare la regina elisabetta ????Ma dai....ti fermi su una piazzola....scendi dalla macchina,la metti a pecora sul sedile del passeggero e hai fatto....mio dio....e cazzo!!!


per forza, la tua maghina e' bassa....e se uno cia' er suvve?

ce vole minimo no' scaletto o na' prolunga....

come se fa a prova'???

chi si offre volontaria?....o data la crisi, volontario??

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Maggio 2012)

Io trombo solo in quattro stelle o in B&B-dimora storica sulle più belle piazze d'Italia.
Tiè

Hiro


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io trombo solo in quattro stelle o in B&B-dimora storica sulle più belle piazze d'Italia.
> Tiè
> 
> Hiro


nel frattempo occhio ai calli...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nel frattempo occhio ai calli...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Ho fatto il callo ai calli


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Maggio 2012)

gli ultimi commenti anonimi non li ho scritti io.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> gli ultimi commenti anonimi non li ho scritti io.......


... ma io...CHI?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma no.....lei non è tipo da macchina....è sposata e ha il terrore di farsi beccare...già per corteggiarla è stata infinita.....da me potrebbe venire....solo che io sto fuori Roma e lei non ha mai tanto tempo....una volta aveva 3 ore libere......incidente sul raccordo ed è stata con me 30 minuti.......ma di solito riesce a sparire poco....un'ora o due al massimo....devo andare io verso casa sua perchè ho più tempo.....



Dio mio !!
Mi sa che c'hai una voglia....
che tenerezza!!!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna cosa mi hai fatto ricordare...
> Una delle pochissime volte che ho trombato in macchina...ad un certo punto...nel pieno dell'enfasi...giro lo sguardo e...dal finestrino il  guardone pippaiolo.
> Mi è venuto un colpo.
> E il tipo con cui ero -dai Tebe tranquilla...fai finta di niente-
> ...



Che ridere è successo anche a me ...
ma in più si stava pure masturbando...
Ho tirato giù il finestrino e gli ho chiesto:
"ma vuoi una mano"....
Questo è scappato vergognatissimo....hahahhaha
che ridere!!!!


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che ridere è successo anche a me ...
> ma in più si stava pure masturbando...
> Ho tirato giù il finestrino e gli ho chiesto:
> "ma vuoi una mano"....
> ...


e se te risponneva de si?

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che ridere è successo anche a me ...
> ma in più si stava pure masturbando...
> Ho tirato giù il finestrino e gli ho chiesto:
> "ma vuoi una mano"....
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e se te risponneva de si?
> 
> ahahahahahah



Dai scappano sempre sti guardoni......


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Dai scappano sempre sti guardoni......


m'arrendo all'esperienza...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Un altra volta invece ho beccato proprio il maniaco classico, quello che sembra normale, ti vede e si tira fuori l'uccello..


Mamma mia...ho riso due giorni...
E' stata una situazione talmente surreale che mi sembrava Zelig.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un altra volta invece ho beccato proprio il maniaco classico, quello che sembra normale, ti vede e si tira fuori l'uccello..
> 
> 
> Mamma mia...ho riso due giorni...
> E' stata una situazione talmente surreale che mi sembrava Zelig.


e che gl'hai detto?

tutto li' o uao?


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e che gl'hai detto?
> 
> tutto li' o uao?


Allora...
Stavo nel classico parco a leggere ed ascoltare musica godendomi il sole.
Ad un certo punto arriva sto tizio in giacca lunga
Mi chiede se ho una sigaretta.
Rispondo si.
E mentre gliela porgo lui...
TRAK! Uccello fuori con aria pure goduta del tipo " Ti piace eh?"

ho avuto un attimo di..schiarimento poi ho visto che se lo maneggiava tutto felice  come se avesse avuto il biscione mega universo e...e....
Mi sono messa a fissarlo dicendo "Tutto lì? Minchia è pure mollo!"
 a quel punto mi è presa la ridarella tanto che lui è scappato e io sempre ridendo gli urlavo dietro
-Ma no torna! Non ho mai visto una roba così triste!-

L'hanno beccato alcuni poliziotti che giravano li intorno e stendiamo un velo pietoso quando ho dovuto spiegare in commissariato cosa avevo visto e soprattutto perchè ridevo.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono messa a fissarlo dicendo "Tutto lì? Minchia è pure mollo!"


sicuro che nun era per colpa tua?

non so, indovino...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sicuro che nun era per colpa tua?
> 
> non so, indovino...
> 
> ahahahahah


Può essere...ma allora sei invornito!
Scegline una che te lo faccia venire duro no?

Mica c'ero solo io al parco..

Forse stava facendo le prove per una preda più eccitante...
Chissà...


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2012)

*Bè*

Be nel mio momento di sbandamento me ne son accadute parecchie....!Una volta frequentavo una tipa impegnata....19 anni....ma da brivido, io ne avevo 30....!Cmq mi da appuntamento in discoteca....si presenta con il suo ragazzo io con amici e amiche...ad un certo punto ci appartiamo....e finisce come doveva finire...ma proprio sul"FINAlE" un individuo viene a pisciare accanto alla mia macchina.....era il suo ragazzo.....continuava a fissare...be vi giuro ho smaltito e non poco.....poi è rientrato...!La cosa più gaiarda e che lei ha esordito dicendo:be finiamo l'opera...tanto quel coione neanche mi starà cercando................................!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be nel mio momento di sbandamento me ne son accadute parecchie....!Una volta frequentavo una tipa impegnata....19 anni....ma da brivido, io ne avevo 30....!Cmq mi da appuntamento in discoteca....si presenta con il suo ragazzo io con amici e amiche...ad un certo punto ci appartiamo....e finisce come doveva finire...ma proprio sul"FINAlE" un individuo viene a pisciare accanto alla mia macchina.....era il suo ragazzo.....continuava a fissare...be vi giuro ho smaltito e non poco.....poi è rientrato...!La cosa più gaiarda e che lei ha esordito dicendo:be finiamo l'opera...tanto quel coione neanche mi starà cercando................................!!!


seratina romantica, eh?


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2012)

*Vi giuro*

Vi giuro che questa è vera:uno dei miei amici...mi rappresentò che il posto dove andava ad infrattarsi....era perciloso e mi chiese di fargliene vedere qualcuno in zona....!Incominciai con il giro turistico.....quando stavo per uscire dall'ultimo posto molto losco.....non mi pararono i carabinieri???Non sapevo se ridere o piangere.....Avranno pensato a due ricchioni,due spacciatori....insomma il difficile fu spiegare...la mia presenza in quel posto...ma non posso dirvi altro.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .....ma appunto mi serve un posto già collaudato e traditori friendly.....che gli metti in mano due spicci e si girano......


Con questa crisi altro che spicci...è più facile che si segnino il tuo nome e ti ricattino...


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna cosa mi hai fatto ricordare...
> Una delle pochissime volte che ho trombato in macchina...ad un certo punto...nel pieno dell'enfasi...giro lo sguardo e...dal finestrino il  guardone pippaiolo.
> Mi è venuto un colpo.
> E il tipo con cui ero -dai Tebe tranquilla...fai finta di niente-
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ci rinuncio a capirti! 
Cioè il tuo massimo problema era che non te l'aspettavi?? :rotfl::rotfl:

Sto morendo....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Allora...
> Stavo nel classico parco a leggere ed ascoltare musica godendomi il sole.
> Ad un certo punto arriva sto tizio in giacca lunga
> Mi chiede se ho una sigaretta.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non ce la posso fare con te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ci rinuncio a capirti!
> Cioè il tuo *massimo problema era che non te l'aspettavi?? *:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sto morendo....:rotfl::rotfl:


...Si...


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non ce la posso fare con te...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La più bella però è stato poco tempo fa sul tram.
Ed ero con Mattia.
Sento una manina sul mio culo.
Che palpa.
E dico.
Va beh..
Continua.
Al che mi incazzo.
Mi giro e vedo un tipo che fa quello che non sa niente e gli dico forte che tutti possano sentire - Hai finito di toccarmi il culo? E una volta va bene posso capire visto che ho un bel culo, ma poi basta e che cazzo.!-
A Mattia è partito l'embolo subito e il tipo -Ma guarda che ti sbagli!-
E io - ma che mi sbaglio! C'ho le tue impronte digitali su tutto il culo! Eddai! Mica ho il culo di amianto che mi immagino le cose!-


Sono goliardica anche in quei frangenti.


Ma una volta me la sono fatta addosso dalla paura sul serio.
E ho capito che se un giorno dovessero stuprarmi mi devono uccidere.
Perchè se mi lasciano viva....

E sono serissima.


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi giuro che questa è vera:uno dei miei amici...mi rappresentò che il posto dove andava ad infrattarsi....era perciloso e mi chiese di fargliene vedere qualcuno in zona....!Incominciai con il giro turistico.....quando stavo per uscire dall'ultimo posto molto losco.....non mi pararono i carabinieri???Non sapevo se ridere o piangere.....Avranno pensato a due ricchioni,due spacciatori....insomma il difficile fu spiegare...la mia presenza in quel posto...ma non posso dirvi altro.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscu' me levi na' multa?

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2012)

*A stermy*

E che sò un virgile urbano io??????


----------



## @lex (22 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu ce scherzi, ma da pischello bei tempi quando si riusciva a portare una ai campetti della caffarella
> 
> Adesso invece rischi lo stupro di gruppo.....


tuo o di lei?:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (22 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che sò un virgile urbano io??????


vabbe' pero' tante vorte hai detto che sei n'amico e percio' pagamela...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (22 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Ma no.....lei non è tipo da macchina*....è sposata e ha il terrore di farsi beccare...già per corteggiarla è stata infinita.....da me potrebbe venire....solo che io sto fuori Roma e lei non ha mai tanto tempo....una volta aveva 3 ore libere......incidente sul raccordo ed è stata con me 30 minuti.......ma di solito riesce a sparire poco....un'ora o due al massimo....devo andare io verso casa sua perchè ho più tempo.....


Oddio... e com'è il tipo da macchina?


----------



## Sole (22 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna cosa mi hai fatto ricordare...
> Una delle pochissime volte che ho trombato in macchina...ad un certo punto...nel pieno dell'enfasi...giro lo sguardo e...dal finestrino il  guardone pippaiolo.
> Mi è venuto un colpo.
> E il tipo con cui ero -dai Tebe tranquilla...fai finta di niente-
> ...


Perchè non avevi la mappa dei parcheggi tranquilli d'Italia


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oddio... e com'è il tipo da macchina?


Hai presente i contorsionisti ?


----------



## Tebe (22 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè non avevi la mappa dei parcheggi tranquilli d'Italia


...ero giovane e invornita maledizione. Si sta parlando del 1212, quando avevo vent'anni...

p.s. ma esiste davvero? No mi interessa...sto pensando ad un giochino soffocottaro con manager... poi visto il blog di Monsieur...devo apllicarmi


----------



## contepinceton (22 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai presente i contorsionisti ?


Si ma dipende anche dall'auto no?
Per esempio io sono piccolo no?
Tu sei piccina...
Nel mio Kangoo è come avere una piccola garconniere eh?


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be nel mio momento di sbandamento me ne son accadute parecchie....!Una volta frequentavo una tipa impegnata....19 anni....ma da brivido, io ne avevo 30....!Cmq mi da appuntamento in discoteca....si presenta con il suo ragazzo io con amici e amiche...ad un certo punto ci appartiamo....e finisce come doveva finire...ma proprio sul"FINAlE" un individuo viene a pisciare accanto alla mia macchina.....era il suo ragazzo.....continuava a fissare...be vi giuro ho smaltito e non poco.....poi è rientrato...!La cosa più gaiarda e che lei ha esordito dicendo:be finiamo l'opera...tanto quel coione neanche mi starà cercando................................!!!



...la macchina...non era quella macchina vero??? 



oscuro ha detto:


> Vi giuro che questa è vera:uno dei miei amici...mi rappresentò che il posto dove andava ad infrattarsi....era perciloso e mi chiese di fargliene vedere qualcuno in zona....!Incominciai con il giro turistico.....quando stavo per uscire dall'ultimo posto molto losco.....non mi pararono i carabinieri???Non sapevo se ridere o piangere.....Avranno pensato a due ricchioni,due spacciatori....*insomma il difficile fu spiegare...la mia presenza in quel posto..*.ma non posso dirvi altro.....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:






:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## revenge (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma una volta me la sono fatta addosso dalla paura sul serio.
> E ho capito che se un giorno dovessero stuprarmi mi devono uccidere.
> Perchè se mi lasciano viva....
> 
> E sono serissima.


sei serissima solo perché non ci hanno provato. se ci provassero e ci riuscissero pure ti assicuro che la tua visione si ribalterebbbe, perché, se LORO ti lasciano vivere, non avresti la forza manco di loggarti in un forum a scrivere questi proclami. 

Niente di personale eh, ma è troppo facile fare i super eroi digitando lettere su una tastiera


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> sei serissima solo perché non ci hanno provato. se ci provassero e ci riuscissero pure ti assicuro che la tua visione si ribalterebbbe, perché, se LORO ti lasciano vivere, non avresti la forza manco di loggarti in un forum a scrivere questi proclami.
> 
> Niente di personale eh, ma è troppo facile fare i super eroi digitando lettere su una tastiera


D'accordo.
sono la super eroe della tastiera.


----------



## revenge (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> D'accordo.
> sono la super eroe della tastiera.


forse ho sbagliato, da come hai scritto, saresti come una novella maria goretti a parole! L'hanno fatta pure santa perché non si fece struprare e preferì la morte!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma dipende anche dall'auto no?
> Per esempio io sono piccolo no?
> Tu sei piccina...
> Nel mio Kangoo è come avere una piccola garconniere eh?


Allora direi che più che dall'auto dipende dalla mole degli amanti....

Comunque per quanto mi riguarda, no. Ho bisogno di comodità, benessere, spazio. E' anche un pò dare importanza all'evento, che per me è sempre speciale. Mi sembrerebbe banalizzarlo. Ciò non toglie che qualche rara volta è successo anche a me di stare in auto, ma si trattava di situazioni improvvise e non procrastinabili.

Hiro


----------



## oscuro (23 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

No....non era quella che ho adesso...ma la tipologia la stessa......!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No....non era quella che ho adesso...ma la tipologia la stessa......!!:rotfl:


:mrgreen: ah be...mi stavo già preoccupando :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sarebbe un oltraggio!


----------



## oscuro (23 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Oltraggio?Ho avuto sempre macchine molto scomode.....certo l'ultima le batte tutte....ma ripeto ci son sempre i luoghi oscuri....caramba permettendo.,...!!


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oltraggio?Ho avuto sempre macchine molto scomode.....certo l'ultima le batte tutte....ma ripeto ci son sempre i luoghi oscuri....caramba permettendo.,...!!



effettivamente....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora direi che più che dall'auto dipende dalla mole degli amanti....
> 
> Comunque per quanto mi riguarda, no. Ho bisogno di comodità, benessere, spazio. E' anche un pò dare importanza all'evento, che per me è sempre speciale. Mi sembrerebbe banalizzarlo. Ciò non toglie che qualche rara volta è successo anche a me di stare in auto, ma si trattava di situazioni improvvise e non procrastinabili.
> 
> Hiro


Ma vuoi mettere i campi di granoturco fra le pannocchie?
Lei che ti fa...dei passamene una che provemo...a....


----------



## Missix (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non dimenticherò mai quegli occhietti goduriosi da furetto attaccati al finestrino.


Hahahahahhahaha, mi hai fatto ricordare un maniaco ed è esattamente la stessa immagine che hai descritto tu


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

revenge ha detto:


> forse ho sbagliato, da come hai scritto, saresti come una novella maria goretti a parole! L'hanno fatta pure santa perché non si fece struprare e preferì la morte!


Di maria goretti non ho nemmeno un capello in comune. E lei non ha accettato lo stupro. Non ho scritto questo nella maniera più assoluta.
Ho scritto che una volta mi sono ritrovata in una situazione in cui me la sono fatta addosso dalla paura e no. Non mi hanno stuprata ma non mi hanno nemmeno lasciata illesa.
In quel moneto ho avuto una reazione che non avrei mai immaginato da me stessa e ribadisco il concetto.
Per quello che ho vissuto quella volta e che non auguro a nessuno, per i pensieri che mi sono venuti in testa  e tutto il resto.
Per la rabbia, lo schifo e il senso di impotenza...se non mi fanno fuori.
Le mie reazioni potrebbero essere oltre.




Tu hai vissuto una cosa del genere?


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Hahahahahhahaha, mi hai fatto ricordare un maniaco ed è esattamente la stessa immagine che hai descritto tu


Credo siano tutti uguali!!!!


----------



## Sole (23 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai presente i contorsionisti ?


Io sono un tipo da macchina ma non sono per niente una contorsionista, anzi! Sono anche pigra e mi stanco facilmente. Però mi sono sempre divertita in macchina. Ha il suo perchè. Soprattutto di sera con la pioggia o il temporale. Soprattutto quando si appannano i vetri... è intimo, in fondo. E non ho mai incontrato personaggi strani, nè di giorno nè di notte!


----------



## Simy (23 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono un tipo da macchina ma non sono per niente una contorsionista, anzi! Sono anche pigra e mi stanco facilmente. Però mi sono sempre divertita in macchina. Ha il suo perchè. Soprattutto di sera con la pioggia o il temporale. Soprattutto quando si appannano i vetri... è intimo, in fondo. E non ho mai incontrato personaggi strani, nè di giorno nè di notte!


anche a me la macchina non dispiace...:mrgreen:

....i personaggi strani li ho incontrati però....


----------



## Sole (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ero giovane e invornita maledizione. Si sta parlando del 1212, quando avevo vent'anni...
> 
> p.s. *ma esiste davvero*? No mi interessa...sto pensando ad un giochino soffocottaro con manager... poi visto il blog di Monsieur...devo apllicarmi


Pagherei per vederti entrare in libreria e chiedere informazioni al commesso di turno


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Pagherei per vederti entrare in libreria e chiedere informazioni al commesso di turno


Se mai un giorno dovessimo conoscerci, Solina, ti trascino dentro una libreria e chiedo.
A gratis.

Adoro fare domande imbarazzanti. Anche alle cassiere del super.
-Scusi, ma non ha i preservativi con le manine?-
-Scusi?-
-Ma si, quelli tutti con i bitorzoli sopra per far più felici noi ragazze...no ferma. Non passi la seconda confezione di latte, non la prendo...Allora li avete o no?-


----------



## Sole (23 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se mai un giorno dovessimo conoscerci, Solina, ti trascino dentro una libreria e chiedo.
> A gratis.
> 
> Adoro fare domande imbarazzanti. Anche alle cassiere del super.
> ...


Anch'io chiedo volentieri. Dai, chiediamo in due. Poi magari alla fine esiste davvero!


----------



## Tebe (23 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io chiedo volentieri. Dai, chiediamo in due. Poi magari alla fine esiste davvero!


Andata!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (23 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ....ma...alberghi a ore a Roma...possibilmente Roma ovest o nord e tendenzialmente verso il raccordo, decenti e senza spendere molto?


se non riesci a trovare un posto tranquillo a Roma, figurati altrove :mexican:


----------



## passante (23 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> se non riesci a trovare un posto tranquillo a Roma, figurati altrove :mexican:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono un tipo da macchina ma non sono per niente una contorsionista, anzi! Sono anche pigra e mi stanco facilmente. Però mi sono sempre divertita in macchina. Ha il suo perchè. Soprattutto di sera con la pioggia o il temporale. Soprattutto quando si appannano i vetri... è intimo, in fondo. E non ho mai incontrato personaggi strani, nè di giorno nè di notte!


Ma se sei pigra e ti stanchi facilmente come fai ? Là dentro ogni movimento, ogni cambio di posizione comportano movimenti impegnativi e difficoltosi  !!!!
Ah, forse ho capito..... ti stravacchi sul sedile e lasci che faccia tutto lui....


----------



## oscuro (24 Maggio 2012)

*E si*

E si, poi metti che uno ha problemi c'è sempre il freno a mano......!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma se sei pigra e ti stanchi facilmente come fai ? Là dentro ogni movimento, ogni cambio di posizione comportano movimenti impegnativi e difficoltosi  !!!!
> Ah, forse ho capito..... ti stravacchi sul sedile e lasci che faccia tutto lui....


Diciamo che cerco di combattere la pigrizia 

Però ammetto di essermi stancata della macchina. Dopo aver apprezzato la comodità di un letto alla fine capisci che è meglio. Anche se non senti la pioggia che picchietta sul tetto


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora fra l'uscita nomentana e uscita salaria del G.R.A....quindi corsia esterna...dopo l'uscita roma -firenze c'è l'uscita Bel poggio...200metri a sinistra c'è l'albergo che fa per te,è visibile dallo stesso g.r.a.....due schiaffi cor pisello e te ne torni a casa.....!Se poi la tua lei e tipo da posto carattersitico .....esci su via salaria dopo settebagni c'è il parco della marcigliana.....e lì di notte volano cazzi spellati a iosa.......!!Io ti consiglierei la marcigliana....fai attenzione che ogni tanto spunta qualche guardone....magari ti ingroppi pure lui......!!!Ciao e fammi sapere!!


:rofl:


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma infatti poi 2 volte a settimana forse è ottimistico....anche se di solito riusciamo a vederci circa 2 volte a settimana ma sempre per un'oretta....quindi o è colazione, o aperitivo, o spomiciacchiata in un parcheggio.....che tristezza la condizione di amanti!


sei a Roma cazzo! Qui è pieno di posti per imboscarsi, dimmi solo in che zona di roma vi beccate e te ne dico 10? Ma l'adolescenza l'avete passata su youporn?


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma no.....lei non è tipo da macchina....è sposata e ha il terrore di farsi beccare...già per corteggiarla è stata infinita.....da me potrebbe venire....solo che io sto fuori Roma e lei non ha mai tanto tempo....una volta aveva 3 ore libere......incidente sul raccordo ed è stata con me 30 minuti.......ma di solito riesce a sparire poco....un'ora o due al massimo....devo andare io verso casa sua perchè ho più tempo.....


Finalmente aggiungi informazioni! Ammazza se stai lesso per la signora!


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> sei a Roma cazzo! Qui è pieno di posti per imboscarsi, dimmi solo in che zona di roma vi beccate e te ne dico 10? Ma l'adolescenza l'avete passata su youporn?


c'abbiamo provato a farglielo capire...ma è stato inutile :blu:


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Giugno 2012)

Ce nè uno vicino ad IKEA si chiama GRA21, lo trovi anche su internet sotto "camera a ore Roma", ce nè uno anche a Fidene.


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*Si*

Si vabbè a fidene però rischi le natiche.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè a fidene però rischi le natiche.....!!:rotfl:



e vabbè mo stai a fa caso al capello! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Giugno 2012)

*no*

Al capello no, ma alla cappella si!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Al capello no, ma alla cappella si!:rotfl:


scemo!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (5 Giugno 2012)

A Fidene, perchè c'è un albergo in mezzo fra i centri commerciali, mi sembri si chiami LV-Motel. Ovviamente, come dice Oscuro occhio alla cappella.


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*Fata*

Si conosco molto bene quella zona....pure tu vedo!


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si conosco molto bene quella zona....pure tu vedo!


La zona la conosco per il centro commerciale, per quel Motel che non riesco ad utilizzare con l'amante, visto che uso l'altro. Se proprio devo andare a professioniste/i  preferirei sicuramente qualcosa di molto più pulito.
Te invece, creste di gallo?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2012)

*No*

No, ho abitato 24 anni in quella zona....conosco benissimo l'ambiente....ci giravo in moto e per motivi di lavoro.....c'erano anche gli scambisti qualche anno fa nell'aria di servizio del g.r.a prima dell'uscita nomentana corsia interna.....!!!Bei ricordi....!!


----------

